# Finalement, c'est un SATA-II ou SATA-III ?



## dostiemat (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais donner un un bon boost à mon Mac en lui installant un SSd à la place du disque dur d'origine.

Le SSD serait un Crucial M4 256Gb et mon Mac est un MacBook Pro 13" (début 2011). 

La question: ces 2 éléments sont-ils compatibles au niveau du SATA?

Voyez-vous, dernièrement, il y a eu beaucoup de brouhaha concernant des bugs en lien avec les différents SATA et les Mac et blablabla...

Ça m'a évidemment inquiété.

J'ai cherché sur le Net pour savoir si mon Mac était en SATA-II ou SATA-III: sans succès.
J'ai même téléphoné Apple qui m'a répondu qu'il n'était pas certain, mais qu'étant donné que la majorité des disques durs sont en SATA-II, le mien devrait l'être également... (ouin...)

En somme, si vous savez la réponse, répondez-moi. 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Bambouille (4 Juillet 2012)

Dans "à propos de ce mac", la ligne surlignée en bleu, c'est là que ça se passe.
Si t'es en 3Gb, t'es en Sata II, si t'es en 6Gb, t'es en Sata III.


----------



## dostiemat (5 Juillet 2012)

Super! J'avais déjà vu ces données mais je ne savais pas la différence entre la vitesse de liaison et celle négociée. Merci beaucoup, ça me rassure énormément: je suis en SATA-III!

_Au juste, c'est quoi la vitesse de liaison négociée?_


----------



## Bambouille (5 Juillet 2012)

dostiemat a dit:


> Au juste, c'est quoi la vitesse de liaison négociée?[/I]



C'est celle que va négocier l'appareil branché au bout. Le lecteur DVD par exemple négociera à 1,5Gb. Il n'a pas besoin de plus.

*Note du modo :* dostiemat, SATAT 2 ou 3, dans ton cas, ça ne change rien, c'est toujours un disque "interne", donc, si tu avais pris une minute pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" que j'ai placé en tête de forum, tu aurais su que ta question n'avait rien à faire ici ! 

On déménage.


----------



## dostiemat (8 Juillet 2012)

Oups... désolé alors: je ne l'avais pas vu du tout.


----------



## jglelec (24 Août 2013)

Merci beaucoup, je cherchais également partout ou se trouvait l'indication sata II ou III, voulant installer un ssd samsung 840 evo  500 go .

Donc sur mon macbook 15 pouces fin 2011, liaison 6 gigabits, je suis donc en sata III, donc c'est ok pour mon 840, ça ne sera pas surdimensionné.

(débit permis par le SATA 3 des vitesses de lecture/écriture dépassant les 300Mo/s alors qu'il sont +/- limités à 275-285Mo/s en SATA 2.
SATA = 1.5Gb/s - 187.5Mo/s; SATA 2 = 3.0Gb/s - 375Mo/s; SATA 3 = 6.0Gb/s - 750Mo/s) 

merci.


----------



## julbul (23 Septembre 2014)

Salut.
Je viens de dégager mon superdrive afin d'ajouter un 2ème DD dans mon mbp. 
J'ai installé ce nouveau disque (SSD) à l'emplacement disque dur, et mon ancien disque dans la baie optique pensant que celle-ci était en SATA II. Tout roule parfaitement, sauf que maintenant c'est pas mal bruyant du côté de la baie optique...
Je viens de me renseigner un peu, et j'ai finalement l'impression que cette baie est en SATA III. Si c'est le cas je peux intervertir les disques et y mettre le SSD qui évidemment ne produit aucun bruit. 
Ci-dessous mes informations systèmes concernant mes ports SATA. Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que la baie optique est bien en SATA III ?

L'emplacement disque:





et la baie optique




Merci pour votre aide.
J.


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2014)

Et oui, c'est bien en SATA II, limité à 3 Gbits, donc pas trop gênant pour des données.

Le bruit peut provenir d'une éventuelle défaillance de ton disque dur ou d'une mauvaise fixation dans la baie.

Perso, dans mon MBP, il n'y a aucune vibration, ni bruit, avec le disque dur d'origine à la place du SuperDrive.


----------



## julbul (23 Septembre 2014)

Pourtant la "vitesse de liaison" est de 6 Gbits, et d'après les messages ci-dessus cela signifie que c'est du SATA III, non ?
Ou bien faut-il prendre en compte la "vitesse de liaison négociée"? (Mais il me semble que celle-ci était aussi de 3 Gbits lorsque mon disque à plateaux était à l'emplacement d'origine).


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2014)

C'est bien la vitesse de liaison négociée qu'il faut regarder.

On trouve ceci chez WD... http://www.wdc.com/global/products/specs/?driveID=906&language=1 ...mais c'est en contradiction avec un autre document .pdf. 

Cela sous-entend que ton chipset supporte les 6 Gbits, mais pas le firmware de ton disque dur.


----------



## julbul (23 Septembre 2014)

Euh, je suis un peu perdu là.
Ma question ne concerne pas mon disque à plateau (le WD) qui de toute façon est exploité au maximum qu'il soit dans l'emplacement d'origine ou dans la baie optique (sa "vitesse de liaison négociée" est de 3 Gbits dans les emplacements). Je voudrais savoir si le SSD peut être exploité au maximum si je le mets dans l'optical bay.
L'optical bay indique que sa vitesse de liaison est de 6 Gbits, donc, si j'y mets le SSD sa vitesse de liaison négociée passera elle aussi à 6 GBits et tout devrait rouler non ?

Je pourrais faire le test, mais c'est plus tellement fun de tout démonter à la longue.


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2014)

A priori oui, mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de le faire. D'autant plus que tu seras obligé de redémarrer pour indiquer le SSD comme disque de démarrage, sinon ça va ramer et prendre quelques secondes qui vont t'affoler.

Et physiquement, c'est quand même plus simple d'utiliser l'organisation qu'à prévu Apple et plus simple de s'y retrouver si problème il y a.


----------



## julbul (23 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas précisé que mon système n'est pas sur le SSD. Je me contrefout que mon ordi démarre plus vite, mon système reste donc sur le 7200rpm. Je fais de la post-prod son/musique à l'image et le SSD contient donc les choses demandant de la rapidité (en lecture surtout), à savoir mes banques de sons et mon audio plus largement, ainsi que la vidéo.
Après avoir installé le 7200rpm dans la baie optique hier, le démarrage de l'ordi s'est déroulé comme d'habitude.

Mais tu confirmes donc mon sentiment finalement ? Mon optical bay est bien en SATA III ?


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2014)

julbul a dit:


> ...Mais tu confirmes donc mon sentiment finalement ? Mon optical bay est bien en SATA III ?...



Normalement oui, c'est en SATA III. Inverse les disques durs et tu seras fixé.

Et pour moi, ton raisonnement est un peu faussé. Si ton Mac possède par exemple 16 Go de RAM, ton logiciel sera chargé dans la RAM en évitant ainsi des lectures/écritures avec le disque dur à plateaux.

Si tu souhaites accélérer l'accès aux banques grâce au SSD, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, car ce sont des données fixes qui seront chargées en RAM.

Si tu restes en l'état, le disque dur à plateaux et les données dans le SSD, ça va ramer. Le plus important est le lancement de ton application, avec les banques de données _(une partie en RAM)_, car le gros du travail s'il se fait sur le disque dur à plateaux sera un peu à la peine, mais pas l'inverse avec le SSD en disque dur de base.

Pour moi, il vaut mieux mettre le SSD en disque de base et le disque dur à plateaux en 7200 tr/mn comme stockage de données, banques de sons, etc. Il n'y a que toi qui puisses faire des tests pour trouver le coté le plus pratique et rapide. Et sur le fond, plus tu auras de mémoire, moins tu auras d'accès aux disques durs.


----------



## julbul (23 Septembre 2014)

Intéressant. Je n'ai surement pas assez de connaissances pour avoir réfléchi la chose comme ça. Ma logique étant, en gros, ce qui doit être lu rapidement ce sont les données audio et vidéo, donc c'est ça que je mets sur le SSD. Ces données sont effectivement en partie chargée en RAM, mais je m'imaginais que ce qui ne l'est pas, autant qu'il soit stocké et lu depuis le disque le plus rapide possible (donc le SSD).
J'ai effectivement 16 Go de ram.
Je sais que la configuration que tu proposes est répandue, mais j'ai toujours pensé que ça ne faisait pas trop sens et que le seul intérêt était de lancer le système et les applications plus rapidement.
Il va falloir que j'étudie la question...


----------

